
Ask HN: What use cases are there for Reinforcement Learning? - dmonn
I used to work in RL. While it is an amazing area to research in, I don&#x27;t see many other use cases for it other than training robots to do a specific thing.<p>What other use cases are out there and which companies are working on it?
======
Eridrus
I saw someone from DeepMind mention using RL for Recommender Systems at Google
at their ICML 2016 presentation, but they were very tight lipped when I asked
for more details.

Bandit algorithms are pretty popular in the ads world, and there is probably
some use in extending that to the full RL setup.

